# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  SP1,2

## alexr66

Здравствуйте!!! 
У меня вопрос. если на компьютере стоит WIN XP SP1 или 2. То включив автоматическое обновление может сам установиться SP3? если нет, то что устанавливается при автоматическом обновленииИИ:)

----------


## Cheechako

Вообще-то он не может, а _должен_ :) устанавливаться.

----------


## moonlord

МОжешь сам выбирать что и когда устанавливать.

----------

